# Uk muscle going downhill



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.

All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx

I think I need to lay off the Gear :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhh..... Group Hug :wub:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

your doing this for "likes".


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I think it's quality


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no complaints, I always seem to get good sensible answers when I ask a question.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop whoop :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

godam brownose :wub:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I have UKM fever 8)


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive only been here a little while compared to alot of

members here and there is alot of good advice and clued up members so as far as input i dont bring much to the table unless anyone wants to know about underfloor heating or home entertainment systems lol but yes im taking alot more so thanks peoples


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

btw....no member of the month this month?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

think september members of the month have already been decided, nice try though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> think september members of the month have already been decided, nice try though


Dammit!! Ah fvck it then I hate u all


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.
> 
> All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx
> 
> I think I need to lay off the Gear :lol:


If I were you I'd get some Letro down ya mate, sound like the oestrogen is raising its head! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> If I were you I'd get some Letro down ya mate, sound like the oestrogen is raising its head! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


U know what - I hope my adex isn't bunk (serious concern)


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been here coming on a year now and whilst in the grand scheme of things I'm not all that knowledgeable in comparison to most people here. I am infinitely more knowledgeable than I was upon joining, even if my application leaves a lot to be desired nutritionally recently...

I find the forum on the whole a great place to be around, the journals are where I hang out most and the banter there is excellent as well as the camaraderie being superb too.

For the size of the forum there seems to be an almost negligible number of trolls, I think the general conversation thread is a great indicator of how widespread the reach of training is given the vast variation in topics that get posted. Some are deemed to be a waste of time by a few but I guess they don't understand what 'general conversation' means and also must find it interesting to a degree or they wouldn't keep clicking on the section 

I said at the start on my journal that I initially only joined the forum as a passing thing to get some advice on steroids, thankfully I got to the stickies before anything else and saw sense. I decided to stick around and I'm glad I have because it's a fun place to be with some great characters.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I've been here coming on a year now and whilst in the grand scheme of things I'm not all that knowledgeable in comparison to most people here. I am infinitely more knowledgeable than I was upon joining, even if my application leaves a lot to be desired nutritionally recently...
> 
> I find the forum on the whole a great place to be around, the journals are where I hang out most and the banter there is excellent as well as the camaraderie being superb too.
> 
> ...


Totally agree mate, I have tried other forums and nowhere else has got the balance of joviality and knowledge as much as this place.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if you can pat yourself on the back then your not training shoulders hard enough


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> btw....no member of the month this month?


Who the fk wants to win that?

Look what happened to JP after he won it :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Like whore


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.
> 
> All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx
> 
> I think I need to lay off the Gear :lol:


I was going to neg your ass when I read the title :001_tt2: I agree it's the dogs swingers at the moment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Increase the test mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Like whore


Lol - do one Arthur


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - do one Arthur


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> btw....no member of the month this month?


They'll be announced at the end of the month along with last months  The nominations thread is still open.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> your doing this for "likes".


AND maybe abit of brown nosing


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now let's get naked!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Try and share the love and this is how I'm treated - barstewards


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

UK-M is a great site!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.
> 
> All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx
> 
> I think I need to lay off the Gear :lol:


Nice one mate, I am going to give you reps if I can.... :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Glassback said:


> Right now let's get naked!!!!


You first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Aye cracking site, helpfull and can actually have a laugh. :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

best forum im on tbh seriously gets me through the days when im at work


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with teh OP, great wee foum this one


----------



## tko (Sep 29, 2011)

i think iv added a lot , if i could post threads and send pms it would be better for all !

all we are missing is a corrie thread and a manlove thred 

top site , alot of tung in cheak posts , but no one really means any harm ! uk m  best iron sports site in the uk!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

A very nice thread for an excellent site :clap:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tko said:


> i think iv added a lot , if i could post threads and send pms it would be better for all !
> 
> all we are missing is a corrie thread and a manlove thred
> 
> top site , alot of tung in cheak posts , but no one really means any harm ! uk m best iron sports site in the uk!


Manlove thread is already covered lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I agree good site, apart from the OP xD jokes man


Many a true word spoke in jest


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Of course it's a great forum. I'm on here


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW i F*u*cking love you guy's. NO ****!!!!!!!! :blowme:


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Fatstuff:2514721 said:


> Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.
> 
> All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx
> 
> ...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Is this one of those gay forums I think I signed up to the wrong thing


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I love it here!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Agree with the op. I'd be even thicker (of the mind) and even less thick ( of the body) without this forum  wish I could devote more time to it but even as a part timer I feel like part of a community


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Right - now I have got your attention lol, can I just say uk-m has come on leaps and bounds in the past 6 months. I must say I am really happy with how it's turning out, there is a good mix of members, knowledgeable, witty and keen folk men and women alike. Whoever says its gone downhill, i must say u r talking out of ur rears.
> 
> All you top notch members, give yourselves a pat on the back! Xx
> 
> I think I need to lay off the Gear :lol:


Dunno what I think of ukm right now tbh, I have a huge problem with a couple of the mods and been speaking to some other people who have the same problems, I also find there are some people that give out stupid advice a lot...... On the other hand there are some mods I get on really well with and respect, I find lorian and Katy really down to earth, not up their ****s in anyway (which to be honest at first I expected them to be) and also there are some really knowledgeable members and mods on here. Special mention to mars1960, hacksii, uriel, bayman, greenspin. There's probably a few I have missed as well


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm onto you fatstuff you "like" scrounging fuker lol

best BB forum on the planet - simple


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i think its sh1t

Sh1t hot that is !!!!!


----------

